# Angeln im Center Parcs - Sandur



## stuffelbruns (24. Oktober 2011)

Moin, Moin

Wir planen ein Angelwochenende (4. November - 6. November) im Center Parcs - Sandur.http://www.centerparcs.de/DE/DE/ferienpark/sandur/anreise

War schon mal jemand von euch dort? Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Geangelt werden soll hauptsächlich mit Kunstködern auf Raubfisch. Wie ist der Bestand an Hecht, Zander und Barsch? Welche Köder sollten wir auf jeden Fall mit einpacken? 
Wir wollen, wenn es irgendwie geht, unser Boot mitnehmen.


----------



## Matze1983 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln im Center Parcs - Sandur*

hallo stuffel,

wir waren im frühjahr (april) 2011 dort! ich kann den park nur empfehlen! also der raubfischbestand ist gut! besonders fängig sind die raubfische allerdings auf köderfisch! auf kunsköder, (wobbler) konnten wir von insgesamt 12 hechten und 1 zander nur einen landen! 

die fische stehen hauptsächlich an der kante! hier ist es aber wichtig wo ihr euere ferienwohnung habt!? aber job m. sollte euch eigentlich aucht gute tipps geben können ;-)

boot fahren darf man anscheinend auf dem see, aber wie überall in den niederlanden üblich nur mit elektromotor!

vielleicht sieht man sich ja?!

gruss
matze 

ps: "catch and release"


----------



## igiigi (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln im Center Parcs - Sandur*

wie lange wart Ihr da? 12 hechte ist ja nicht wenig. und wie schauts mit barsch aus?


----------



## Big Gianni (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Center Parcs - Sandur*

Hallo Stuffel

wir fahren ende februar nach sandur...
Würde da auch gerne angeln. 
Kannst du mir ein paar tipps geben...

Gruß Big Gianni


----------



## stuffelbruns (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Center Parcs - Sandur*

Hallo Big Gianni

Wenn möglich nehme ein paar Köderfische von zu Hause mit. Kann sein, das es dort schwierig wird welche zu fangen.
Wenn du mit Wobbler angeln willst, sollten die nicht tiefer wie 1,50m laufen. Rund um die Freienanlage ist das Wasser sehr flach. Hechte haben wir überall gefangen, wenn auch nur kleine.


----------



## Big Gianni (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Center Parcs - Sandur*

Vielen dank für die tipps!
Hattet ihr da auch Zander?


----------



## BiBiKing (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Center Parcs - Sandur*

Guten Abend

Ich habe fleißig mitgelesen und bedanke mich auch für den Tipp.

Benötigt man für das Angeln im Parc auch einen VISpas?

Viele Grüße

Basti


----------



## stuffelbruns (7. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Center Parcs - Sandur*

Sofern du nur von Parc-Gelände aus angelst, benötigst du keinen VISpas.


----------



## mrxdaking (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Center Parcs - Sandur*

Wir fahren im September in den Parc Sandur.
Die Parcleitung hat mir geschrieben, dass man nen VISpass braucht...


----------



## s_holt (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Center Parcs - Sandur*

Hallo Leute, ich habe den Beitrag gerade gelesen. Ich binöfters in der Nähe des PArks unterwegs. Darf man da das Gelände betreten? An den See kommt man auch so, dass ist kein Privatgelände. Doch mich würden mehr die Kanäle interessieren.Ann man dort auch Boote mieten?

Gruß 

Sebastian


----------

